# This Natural Is On Fire! (Graphic Pic's)



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

So I took the boys out again, we went and sat in the woods for a while, actually fell asleep in the wonderful windy overcast day huddled together like a pack of Dogs! Well, I awoke with a start and lo and behold this guy was perched on a branch not 15 feet away. Laying on my back, and shooting was a serious endeavor, but He was so close i made it work.
So i shot for behind his ear, but i think my laying weird messed me up, and I hit him in the shoulder as you can see. The shot not only penetrated, his thick hide(above the wound you can see it) but shattered his shoulder and entered into his neck, died very quickly. didnt have the phone so I had to snap a pic when we got back to the casa...Then he went on the grill with sauteed onions, chicken and Squirrel... Potato wedges. We Ate Like Kings. 

























Thanks for looking..

Paul


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Man... I missed supper.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Makes my mouth watering.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That natural is serving you well!


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh man you guys, it was tasty...had a nice marinade on it from tony fieri? Nice and juicy. 
This little natural(dont know what kind of wood) is great. I like the Spartan approach.
oh and the hunting set up is as follows. 
Self made Natural
.030 med latex, cut for a 9" working length. 1.5-3/4" taper. 
.50 cal steel ball.
Supersure pouch.

My shooting style is a half butterfly, and i turn the pouch, thumb down. Not sure that helps any would be hunters.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't think it gets much better than that, great job on all accounts.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

_Just picked up some 1/2" steel balls. Good to know they worked well on your squirrel. Nice shooting._


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks Ya'll, It was and has been a blast.

and yes, half inch steel works great if you have the proper power in your bands, it hits them like a truck, Completely spins them around and they are dead in no time. it is a humane and effective set up that i use, assuming of course that your accuracy is there as well.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another nice job! Thanks for the pictures of the damage ... good to see what the lowly slingshot can do when handled properly.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

